# Pregnant Doe Diet?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I know that this topic pops up a lot  , but I am asking again; What should you feed a pregnant doe? I got the feeling that she needs to have fattier foods and grains...
Her normal diet is eating Mazuri blocks and Nutriphase. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I have read that protein is important when they are pregnant and have kids. I plan to use dog or cat kibble mixed in their standard diet (something called altromin). They get a couple of puppy kibble pills every day now, and they like them very much 

I have also read that adding proteins could prevent some does from eating their kid, as this could be due to lack of protein.

All of this could be wrong, but then I hope that someone will correct me.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I feed my mice the following diet:
Bruised oats
Flaked barley
Mixed wild bird seed
Complete dog food (low-ish protein)
Broken dog biscuits

For a pregnant doe you can increase the bird seed (e.g. sunflower, safflor, millet, linseed etc), use a dog food with a higher protein level, and add food scraps such as plain cooked chicken or turkey, cooked pasta or cooked egg. If you want to give them a treat you could buy and cook (boil for one hour) some soya beans from a health food shop - mice love these.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I also forgot to add that some breeders use powdered KMR (Lactol in the UK, possibly Esbilac in the US?) for their pregnant and nursing mothers. This can either be sprinkled onto their food in powdered form or you can make up a small amount and offer it to the does in a water bottle (always leave the water available too).


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

When you say bird seed does it matter if it has corn in it? I was told recently by a local mouse breeder never to feed the mice cracked corn. I feed it to my hamsters all the time and have never had a problem to my knowledge and wondered what if anything was different with the mice.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Some people believe that too much corn can increase the chance of cancer in mice so they avoid it. UK show breeders don't avoid it (to the best of my knowledge) although it isn't a large part of the diet. There's corn in the bird seed I use and I don't have a problem in my mice. It's up to you of course. Moustress on this forum is an advocate of not using corn so she may be able to point you to some research on the matter.


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

Well since I use it with the hamsters also I am inclined to use it. As long as others have also used it with no problems. It's only a part of the bird seed. there are all kinds of seed in there also plus I also add more stuff of my own to the mix.
thanks


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I use corn and wild mice eat loads of it infact some live in the silos and feed on that alone never leaving the silos.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe the risk from using dried corn in seed mixes and such is from aflatoxin contamination.

See here: http://www.extension.iastate.edu/public ... pm1800.pdf

Corn used in lab-grade diets do not have this risk as they are all thoroughly tested for things like aflatoxins, however, run of the mill wild bird seeds are not as carefully tested.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Any more? Going shopping Saturday


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

If you dont want to use corn then use parakeet mix.


----------

